# Morph breeding help



## Nelleigh (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello everyone! I currently have a male bloodred (diffused), pied-sided corn, and a female hypo. I have imputed their genes into various calculators, but I wanted to see what y'all thought. From the calculators I get: visual- Normal het for- bloodred, pied-sided, and hypo, visual-Hypo het for- bloodred and pied-sided, visual- hypo bloodred, het for -pied-sided, and visual- bloodred het for- hypo, and pied sided. I was wondering about your thoughts, and in the future ( years later bc i have to breed them under my moms name, and she will only allow me to have this one pairing) what I should breed to him to be A) ethical and B) pretty ( bc pwetty snek catches ppls eye). Thank you all so much


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Based upon the information you've given they'll all be normals with various hets. However most corns have some hidden hets these days, nearly everything carries the genes for amel, anery. Only way to know for sure is to breed them.


----------



## Nelleigh (Aug 20, 2021)

i figured as much. my mom wants to know if there is any chance that there could be a really pretty one. ( i told her it varries but she wants to know from the people who have been doing this a while)


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

As Liasis has mentioned, visually they would all be normal's. As to what the physical appearance would be, they would all have the same traits of saddles etc, but there is likely to be some variation within the clutch, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder....


----------



## Nelleigh (Aug 20, 2021)

alright thank you.


----------



## Nelleigh (Aug 20, 2021)

in the far future, what should i breed them to?


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Breed them to which you think will produce a clutch you as a breeder will be happy with, it's one thing to ask what people think would be best option but in honesty you as the future breeder are the one who is left to decide which is the better pairing.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nelleigh said:


> in the far future, what should i breed them to?


How would we know what you or your mum likes the look of.... It's really a matter of personal preference.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As I mentioned it is most likely that you actually won't just get all normals as they will have hidden hets, nearly all corn snakes do. I imagine you'll at least get some amels and motleys in there.

No comment on what to breed them to as that's for you to figure out on your own, thats part of the fun. Just remember that with pretty much all corn snake morph genes both parents have to carry it (visual or het) for it to be expressed in the offspring.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

You have to remember they will have recessive and dominant genes, plus historical genes that can cause "throw backs". Genetics are very complex, so it's all based on best guess with information you have.


----------

